# Any fishing at all???



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

Has anyone been getting out at all?


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Conrad said:


> Has anyone been getting out at all?


Few drum at bear island, and all the dawg you want at the pier


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sea Terp just came by the house with a bucket of scallops and one pup that he caught on one of the scallops....


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

matt anderson said:


> Few drum at bear island, and all the dawg you want at the pier


Well, untill I get my yak I can't get to Bear and I don't have any access to the pier. But it's good to know there's a few fish around.


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

Getting some trout, little puppies, and 5 inch,give or take, whiting.........


----------



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

***

I was rabbit hunting up near Potter's Hill/Pink Hill yesterday. There's plenty of them, for what it's worth.

The fish are coming, hold tight !!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

was out to the Seaview today... nothing going on... water is still down in the 40's... 

the good news is repairs are under way from the fire back in December... they were saying they want to be back in operation by the 1st of March...


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

A few drum in the sounds at FF Today


----------



## trapperken (Jan 18, 2007)

*Sheron Harris Lake*

Won't help you guys down at the coast but I had a good day Sunday at Sheron Harris Lake. Two bass,,7# and 4# on live minnows. Can't wait for the salt water fishing to pick up.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm hoping to see some life if the weather holds like it is being forcasted. Should see some water temps come up in the sounds and such anyway.


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

I had about a half dozen hard strikes and pulled off a couple nice fish in the Hatteras surf this afternoon on artificials. Also, had a nice hit Sat. afternoon north of the jetties. Unfortunately, didn't land any fish this weekend, but did manage an easy limit of scallops!


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Only saw some 4" whiting this past weekend down on Oak Island. Lotsa shrimping boats close in to shore around the pier though. That should be a good sign!


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

red drum tackle reporting rumors of stripers in duck ....any verifiers out there


----------



## straps57 (Nov 19, 2008)

NC-Norm-WB said:


> A few drum in the sounds at FF Today


Are those the first fish in the new yak norm?


----------

